# Maumee run



## luv fishing

Do you guys think the run is over? I seen a lot of suckers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245

No. if this week's rain raises the river level a fresh bunch of fish should arrive. If not I think they'll still keep trickleing in. I expect some good fishing for jacks well into May. 
I was catching suckers in Feb. before the run even started. When the whitebass start showing up in large numbers, then you're nearing the end.JMHO


----------



## die4irish

luv fishing said:


> Do you guys think the run is over? I seen a lot of suckers
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Let it really start first!!!!


----------



## sherman51

with the cool spring we,ve had i would say the fish will still be there well into may. alittle rain and raise the water alittle should bring in a good run of fish. but this is just my opinion from past years fishing there.
sherman


----------



## Erie1

I kind of wonder if the suckers are eating the Walleye eggs?? Any thoughts or information on this out there???


----------



## jiggin'fool

I caught 2 spawned out females this past weekend! I thought they were huge jacks till I got them filleted and saw that they had just a few eggs left in them! they were rolling all over in front of us all weekend long! I caught two full females that the males were spawning and banging into her as I brought her in! had an awesome 3.5 days out there caught between 45-50 fish got my limit every day sunday left at noon but that was the best day we had! all this rain on the way that river will fill up! with water and fish!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yes it's over


----------



## Jmsteele187

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yes it's over


Are you just trying thin out the crowds, or what? The run's just starting to get heated up. We just need a good rain to bring the river level back up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## luv fishing

Red do you really believe it's over or are u just saying that to be sarcastic?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishguy777

Reds right. Time to pack up and call it a year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redhunter1012

After all this warm rain we're gonna get, Im rigging up my whitebass gear


----------



## KaGee

Fishguy777 said:


> Reds right. Time to pack up and call it a year
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


These river run threads get out of hand very quickly, so please check the sarcasm at the front door. The gentleman asked a legit question.


----------



## Redhunter1012

KaGee said:


> These river run threads get out of hand very quickly, so please check the sarcasm at the front door. The gentleman asked a legit question.


My bad. The run is just going to get better for the next couple weeks as long as the water temp stays under 52 degrees and we get 4-5 days between moderate rains. Get ready for awesome fishing


----------



## Weekender#1

The Walleye run generally peaks 3 days one side or another of April 10th, this rain should finish up the most part of the run. Some will tell you the peak is still coming until they fade into the dark. Fish it enough you will figure it out. 
Last year's early run was not normal.


----------



## Fishguy777

I apologize. No sarcasm. Good old fashioned joke.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain Kevin

Ok, here is a serious answer, which some may not want to hear. If the fish are dumping eggs, which some of the ones I caught yesterday in Fremont are doing/done, the run may not get any better. The fish are in the rivers, but taking care of nature so to speak in deeper water, and not going up to the river as far as usual. Remember, it's not the dam they spawn on, it's gravel/rock/sand, so suitable habitat in deeper water, will give them what they want. Personally, I think those fishing up around the boundries on the rivers before the closed sections, are about done. If these rains we get this week, are not down pours, and just soakers, not a lot of water will make it to the rivers. The ground is dry as heck right now, and will soak up a lot of rain. I saw a couple white bass caught in Fremont yesterday as well, so they aren't far off. Now, the bright spot to this is, if it remains dry through the spawn, great fishing will be had in the deeper holes from the dams on out to the lake as of May 1st. These are just my opinions, and I may be full of crap, so use this as you will.


----------



## Lazy Eye

No doubt if you are a wader and have a favorite hole you have caught fish. If you are a boater and launch from Perrysburg for the most part you have been stuck fishing Orleans at least this has been my experience. Max depth 4 ft. Watched several boats sacrifice props to get up river, I wont do that. Saturday I saw 1 fish caught in 5 hours fishing at Orleans. Saw waders walk all the way across the river to fish in knee deep water, fishing where the boaters normally fish. We need some good rain to bring up the level and to bring new fish in. We don't get the rain I believe the run will be close to done. If we do game on 2 more weeks of walleye river fishing. I boat so really need it to rain.


----------



## jiggin'fool

here are some of the pics of me and my buddies fish from this past weekend....


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Damn mike ithought maybe you died or something.


----------



## Sasamafras

Caught this fat jack tonight. 4 lbs 2 ounces 20 in. And 1 sucker most guys got 1 one guy had 3 at tow path area. Didn't see any white bass but I think a good rain would bring in more walleye.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras

Forgot picture


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool

ERIE REBEL said:


> Damn mike ithought maybe you died or something.


what Mike are you talking about? cause I am Mike too! lol


----------



## luv fishing

Well we got the rain so only time will tell what's going to happen


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

how much rain did you guys get? we got plenty enough.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Not enough, we could use quite a bit more.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

oh. that sucks. hopefully that will come either tonight or tomarrow.


----------



## luv fishing

It's saying the river will hit 587 by sat


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

587.....is that river level or flow speed?


----------



## Sasamafras

Level, I am thinking we will get plenty enough to bring in new fish by next week for sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tmorrow

Looks like i will be jigging on the lake this sunday. River won't be worth it for a week


----------



## 21579

From what they are predicting as of this morning, the river will crest some time saturday around 588. It won't be fishable till early next week. Should be game on then..........


----------



## BFG

> Not enough, we could use quite a bit more.


Not enough? How much did you want? 

589' puts the water over the top of the island, up near the porta jons at Fort Meigs, in the parking lot at Buttonwood, over the outlet at Orleans...and yes....we can forget about fishing the river until next week sometime...but wait, more rain on the way Monday and Tuesday.

Mark 2013 as another "no spawn" year for walleyes. All those eggs are gonna get covered with silt, suffocate, and die. 

Grr....first the cold...now the flood. Lovely. 

Oh..and the lake will be jacked up too...E/NE @ 30mph all day today will make one helluva mess.


----------



## jiggin'fool

The guy from muamee tackle thinks it will crest at 584... 3-4 years ago the river was at a decent height.... don't know what it was but guys were limiting in 30 minutes the day before we got there! Rained all day on wednesday! we came out on a thursday evening and in 1 day and night the river rose 5 ft! I snagged 1 fish on friday... saw a couple guys bringing em in pretty good in the evening in one spot! set up with em in the morning on saturday and got my limit and several more! sunday got my limit before we left at 12! that was off of white street across from orleans park! might be a good high water spot? I don't know... but they can be caught when it is high like that! I know one thing that high water will put some fish on the move! Orleans park and white street should fish good once it crests and starts coming down!


----------



## BFG

Can't fish White Street until it gets below 586', and even then you are pushing it...it'll take 1+ oz to hit bottom. 

If things were going gangbusters before the rain I would agree that it would be good once it comes down...but it wasn't necessarily awesome as of yesterday...

Who knows...but my guess is that it'll suck and we'll be on white bass patrol in no time at all.


----------



## 21579

BFG said:


> Can't fish White Street until it gets below 586', and even then you are pushing it...it'll take 1+ oz to hit bottom.
> 
> we'll be on white bass patrol in no time at all.


Absolutely correct on the first part. The river will be blown out this weekend and will be a waste of time to fish it. We got 1 1/2 in. of rain so far with areas south and west getting close to 3. The thing I hold out hope for is as of yesterday, from reports, sites like this, and my fishing and talking this year, I have yet to hear of or see 1 WB caught. It was a cold March, with fish only really been going for about 2 1/2 weeks. That's why _imho_ we have another run of eye's left. With the WB soon to follow. I hope.........I have been wrong many times before. But we sure do NOT need any more rain.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

not trying to go off topic, but one quick question. which river would be better for white bass around next weekend, sandusky or maumee?


----------



## Redhunter1012

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> not trying to go off topic, but one quick question. which river would be better for white bass around next weekend, sandusky or maumee?


I dont think either would be "good". probably better chance at fremont


----------



## Bucket Mouth

jiggin'fool said:


> The guy from muamee tackle thinks it will crest at 584... 3-4 years ago the river was at a decent height.... don't know what it was but guys were limiting in 30 minutes the day before we got there! Rained all day on wednesday! we came out on a thursday evening and in 1 day and night the river rose 5 ft! I snagged 1 fish on friday... saw a couple guys bringing em in pretty good in the evening in one spot! set up with em in the morning on saturday and got my limit and several more! sunday got my limit before we left at 12! that was off of white street across from orleans park! might be a good high water spot? I don't know... but they can be caught when it is high like that! I know one thing that high water will put some fish on the move! Orleans park and white street should fish good once it crests and starts coming down!


The river is up past 581 and has raised a foot in about 6 hours. it's gonna blow past 584. Try more like 588 or flood stage. Bring your 2 oz pyramid sinkers and and yacht if you wanna fish it....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

the sandusky river runs through fremont, right? well, i kind of meant THAT part of the sandusky river. should have put that in.


----------



## 9Left

Bucket Mouth said:


> The river is up past 581 and has raised a foot in about 6 hours. it's gonna blow past 584. Try more like 588 or flood stage. Bring your 2 oz pyramid sinkers and and yacht if you wanna fish it....


exactly..584 is already an understatement for the river level..flood stage is not far off , thats for sure...i do agree with others on here that there will still be eyes to catch sometime next week though


----------



## snow on top

More heavy rain coming Thursday


----------



## snow on top

it crested at Ft Wayne


----------



## jiggin'fool

he might have just been trying to get people to still come out to the river who knows!


----------



## kingofamberley

So, would it pointless for me to drive up from SW Ohio to hit the Maumee tomorrow (sunday)?


----------



## 21579

kingofamberley said:


> So, would it pointless for me to drive up from SW Ohio to hit the Maumee tomorrow (sunday)?


IMHO yes. River at 587 1/2. Looks like it will crest sometime today. Won't be fishable for a couple days.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Looking at the 10 day forecast, it looks like we have another week of rain coming. It may not be fishable till next weekend, unless the forecast changes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider

Just interested in what are good numbers for either the maumee or sandusky to be at for good fishing??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 21579

I have never fished the 'Dusky. On the Maumee any where from upper 579's (where it was before the rains) to imho 585. At 585 fish downstream of the Conant St. bridge.


----------



## 50twizz

what size or weight should I use? in have 3/16 and 3/8 oz


----------



## Jmsteele187

50twizz said:


> what size or weight should I use? in have 3/16 and 3/8 oz


With the higher water now, you're going to need more weight. 5/8, 3/4 and maybe even as heavy as a 1oz weight. Most likely you won't have to go as heavy as an ounce, but you never know. 3/16 and 3/8 won't cut it now though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The river crested Sat. at over 10 ft at Waterville, but is still at flood stage(9ft) there. There are still flood warnings posted.Probably about done by the time it drops. Hope it doesnt blow the jacks out of here.


----------



## kprice

50twizz said:


> what size or weight should I use? in have 3/16 and 3/8 oz


The size weight depends on the spot you're fishing... I can guarantee that 3/8 is not enough weight unless water level is below 581. You also need floating jig heads

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

